# Wired + Wireless In-ear headphones (earbuds)



## Udyr (Sep 30, 2021)

Does anyone know or recommend a good set of wired + wireless (Bluetooth) earbuds?

I found the Back Bay American EQ 40 and the Ghostek Fuze 2 in 1, but not many other options. I know this is probably a niche product, and that other wired + wireless exists, but the majority are headsets, which I don't need.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

What's your budget? And what are you expecting? Sound quality, fit, battery life etc

Shure produce extremely good quality and high fidelity wired buds but maybe you don't want to spend $100+


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

Sony's WF1000 series are really nice wireless buds but can be a little bass heavy

Personally I use aftershokz air the sound is ok at best but they do enable me to get shouted at by my wife while listening to music.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 30, 2021)

The OP is looking specifically for earbuds that can be used both wireless or wired.

Other than the examples they provided, I'm not aware of any.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The OP is looking specifically for earbuds that can be used both wireless or wired.
> 
> Other than the examples they provided, I'm not aware of any.


Oh wow I didn't even know that was a thing

Without some clever bypass circuitry surely that just destroys the battery


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2021)

Get yourself something like a set of TIN HIFI T2's and pair them up with FiiO UTWS3 True Wireless Bluetooth Adapter Cable Type MMCX for wireless.

You can have whatever headphones you want so long as they have the MMCX connectors. Most headphones like that will come with their own 3.5mm jack cable.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 30, 2021)

the option are basically endless, pricing will be the limiting factor


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Get yourself something like a set of TIN HIFI T2's and pair them up with FiiO UTWS3 True Wireless Bluetooth Adapter Cable Type MMCX for wireless.
> 
> You can have whatever headphones you want so long as they have the MMCX connectors. Most headphones like that will come with their own 3.5mm jack cable.


That looks like the best option in my opinion my brother uses a pair of Shure headphones with what I thought was just a detachable cable didn't know it was mmcx I will tell him about this as making the wireless would be pretty impressive.


----------



## Udyr (Sep 30, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> That looks like the best option in my opinion my brother uses a pair of Shure headphones with what I thought was just a detachable cable didn't know it was mmcx I will tell him about this as making the wireless would be pretty impressive.


Looks interesting, but kinda bulky and pricey ($80).



Ferd said:


> View attachment 218903View attachment 218904View attachment 218905
> the option are basically endless, pricing will be the limiting factor


This one looks simpler and more affordable.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2021)

Ferd said:


> View attachment 218903View attachment 218904View attachment 218905
> the option are basically endless, pricing will be the limiting factor


I would've sugggested this until I read @FreedomEclipse's recommendation. And all-KZ option is far inferior too since according to reviews, the KZ wireless adapter isn’t very good.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I would've sugggested this until I read @FreedomEclipse's recommendation. And all-KZ option is far inferior too since according to reviews, the KZ wireless adapter isn’t very good.


Yeah the kzs aren’t the best , i was just giving OP an example, you can get a set for dirt cheap , or a heavy premium price, audiophiles won’t settle for a mediocre sounding set , but an average user who was using the earphones included in the box with their phones won’t notice an difference ....

to OP , the options are endless , and it can quickly turn into a maze , looking at the set you linked in the op , any chi-fi (cheap/Chinese hifi) will be enough


----------



## Udyr (Sep 30, 2021)

I appreciate all the suggestions. I see now that this is indeed very niche and the solutions are either unreliable or pricey.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2021)

If you want cheap/budget wireless earbuds, look at reviews of Kenneth Tanaka on YT. Bought his recommended Haylou GT2 Pro one and a half year ago. Loved it until the battery deteriorated.

But it was only $20.


----------



## Ferd (Sep 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> If you want cheap/budget wireless earbuds, look at reviews of Kenneth Tanaka on YT. Bought his recommended Haylou GT2 Pro one and a half year ago. Loved it until the battery deteriorated.
> 
> But it was only $20.


I like his reviews , probably the only guy who does wireless latency tests ? few reviewers do that


----------



## Udyr (Sep 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> If you want cheap/budget wireless earbuds, look at reviews of Kenneth Tanaka on YT. Bought his recommended Haylou GT2 Pro one and a half year ago. Loved it until the battery deteriorated.
> 
> But it was only $20.


Last I bought was a wired Betron B25 for $15. They were OK for the price, but one side decided to work whenever it wanted almost 2 years later. I'll probably go wired again cause I can plug in to any 3.5mm device.


----------

